# Dangerous Dogs Act changed?



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

I have heard there are proposed changes to update the Dangerous Dogs list, which would include American Bulldogs and therefore my beautiful dog Nancy.

Any idea what that's all about? Or where I can find the petition against it? Or what it would mean for Nancy if it was passed?


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

I didnt think you had much to do with nancy anymore? They want to add all bull breeds which yes would include nancy, if passed she would be an illegal breed and if someone reported her then the police would take her and destroy her :bash: There used to the exemption law which meant dogs which were illegal breeds but deemed not a threat would be spayed, and muzzled at all times could be returned to their owners however they also want to remove this law in the new proposals so all dogs will be killed.

If you want to help fill out th consultation, sign the petition and write a letter to your local MP: victory:

here are the links

http://www.defra.gov.uk/corporate/consult/dangerous-dogs/index.htm


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

purpleskyes said:


> I didnt think you had much to do with nancy anymore? *They want to add all bull breeds which yes would include nancy, if passed she would be an illegal breed and if someone reported her then the police would take her and destroy her* :bash: There used to the exemption law which meant dogs which were illegal breeds but deemed not a threat would be spayed, and muzzled at all times could be returned to their owners however they also want to remove this law in the new proposals so all dogs will be killed.
> 
> If you want to help fill out th consultation, sign the petition and write a letter to your local MP: victory:
> 
> ...


sorry thats wrong. IF the law is passed then it would be the same as when the law came in about pit bulls, yes she would be illegal but if you owned her / she was born before the law comes in she wont get taken away and destroyed but you would have to get her spayed etc etc, and you would be allowed to breed from her, and i think you wouldnt be allowed to sell her or gift her to anyone


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

are you serious??? WTF thats bull**** thats like more than half the population of dogs!


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

I think when the first DDA act was passed if you already had the dog you would have to go to court to prove it was not a dangerous dog, even if proved not to be it would still have to be muzzled at all time and microchipped and i think tattooed as well.
Dont quote me on that though, but I think someone I used to go to college with had a pit bull when the law came out and she spend loads of money to keep her dog


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

My dog is aggressive to humans and dogs but has never bitten as he is always on a muzzle  he would be PTS wouldnt he? even if he has never bitten anyone?


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

I think it may depend if you can prove you can correctly look after the animal and if you can get people to support your dog and you as an owner


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

ok cos hes had 5 trainers so far in the 2 yrs I have had him. and hes about 7yrs or a bit younger so we dnt know what his past is but it wasnt nice thats for sure hes a messed up boy.


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

Did you read my whole post the whole owning the dog before a certain year, muzzled, neutered bit is the exemption law. They want to remove the exemption law, no dog will be exempted.


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

this is crazy nearly all dogs in london and UK have some sort of bull breed in them there will be no dogs left!


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

temerist said:


> sorry thats wrong. IF the law is passed then it would be the same as when the law came in about pit bulls, yes she would be illegal but if you owned her / she was born before the law comes in she wont get taken away and destroyed but you would have to get her spayed etc etc, and you would be allowed to breed from her, and i think you wouldnt be allowed to sell her or gift her to anyone


 
These are the exemption laws conditions, it only includes dogs born before 1991 which Nancy was not she is only a young dog. 

“(1A) Nothing in subsection (1)(a) above shall require the court to order the destruction of a dog if the court is satisfied— 
(a) that the dog would not constitute a danger to public safety; and 
(b) where the dog was born before 30th November 1991 and is subject to the prohibition in section 1(3) above, that there is a good reason why the dog has not been exempted from that prohibition.” 
(3) In subsection (2) of that section, the words “then, unless the order is one that the court is required to make” shall cease to have effect. 
(4) In subsection (3)(a) of that section, the words “, where the order was not one that the court was required to make” shall cease to have effect.

Like I said in my first post part of the proposed changes is to remove these exemption laws completely, so no I wasnt wrong: victory:


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

That means the dog would have to be 18 yrs old... so basically no dog then as alot of dogs dont live that long.


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Where did you hear that? because I havent heard anything of the sort. And if anything I would of thought they would of started with Staffies not AM Bulldogs.

Temerist is right...

If it did happen they would reopen the register. Your dog would not be removed and distroyed!
You would then have to get your dog neutered, tattooed and registered. And you would have to keep the dog onlead and muzzled at all times in public. 

As for section 1 being removed, I do hope all the people wanting that will be responsable for all the unwanted illegal breeds when they become legal and hit this country. Because I can tell you now no rescue will touch them. Its like this country doesnt have enough to do with all the unwanted Bull Breeds dying, let alone legalising the illegal ones. I honestly think these people are mad and dont have any personal experience of these breeds.


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

robstaine said:


> That means the dog would have to be 18 yrs old... so basically no dog then as alot of dogs dont live that long.


None of the dogs that were registered the first time around are alive now.

Dogs have been placed on the regisiter after being siezed and going through the court system. Other than that the register is not open for anyone to put there dog on.


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

marthaMoo said:


> Where did you hear that? because I havent heard anything of the sort. And if anything I would of thought they would of started with Staffies not AM Bulldogs.
> 
> Temerist is right...
> 
> ...


Again that is part of the exemption rules which they want to take away, here is the link to Alan Johnson speech on the changes 1:22mins in he states removal of exemption laws.http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk_politics/8558154.stm

66. However, many correspondents to Defra, and some representatives of local
authorities, take the view that the list of dogs specified in the 1991 legislation should
be extended further to protect the public. They believe breed-specific legislation
should include *all bull breed types, including Staffordshire Bull Terriers*. It has also
been suggested that other breeds, such as the *Japanese Akita*, be added to the list
of prohibited breeds.


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

I still love Nancy and regardless of how much I have to do with her, I still pay for her insurance to keep her well and it would kill me if anything serious happened to her.

I do understand that as she was born long before it was passed she should be exempt. On top of this she has undergone a training course and has passed and qualified as a safe dog.

If it's to ban all bull terriers you couldn't take every bull terrier in the UK and put it down, it'd be a cull.


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

If it's to ban all bull terriers you couldn't take every bull terrier in the UK and put it down said:


> and that is why it wont pass.: victory:


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

rach666 said:


> and that is why it wont pass.: victory:


Haaaaaifaaaaaaaiiiiv!


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

Unfamiliar said:


> Haaaaaifaaaaaaaiiiiv!


if they brought in the law and did open the register again,it would be bad but not as bad as murdering thousands of dogs.
it will be a really really sad day.

but like others have said the idiot who has come up with this cr*p
clearly has nothing to do with dogs,or any of the breeds in question.


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

rach666 said:


> if they brought in the law and did open the register again,it would be bad but not as bad as murdering thousands of dogs.
> it will be a really really sad day.
> 
> but like others have said the idiot who has come up with this cr*p
> clearly has nothing to do with dogs,or any of the breeds in question.


Well yeah it's just a "dog attacked someone, ban everything." The Sun probably started a campaign.


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

Unfamiliar said:


> Well yeah it's just a "dog attacked someone, ban everything." The Sun probably started a campaign.


 
tbf it is a lot more than that, bullbreeds = koolness = idiots owning dogs = ignorance and attacks .

it just really annoys me that honest people with well trained and obedient dogs will have to pay the price for this.


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

rach666 said:


> tbf it is a lot more than that, bullbreeds = koolness = idiots owning dogs = ignorance and attacks .
> 
> it just really annoys me that honest people with well trained and obedient dogs will have to pay the price for this.


From what I see out and about bullbreeds seem to be the most well trained. Only dogs I ever, ever see in public with no leads, just following their owners, are bulldogs.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

At the moment, there is talk of a law change in parliament and there is a public consultation going on at the moment.

Everyone MPs included agree that something has to change because the DDA as it stands does not work, what they are going to do is still under discussion and after the consultation period is up it is looking like there will be more studies into BSL.

The consultation and debate actually includes a possible repeal of section one, and that has just happened in other countries, Italy I believe is one of them. Not to say this will happen, or that any more breeds will get added, but at the moment, its looking very likely that the law is going to change in one way or another.


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

rach666 said:


> and that is why it wont pass.: victory:


for some reason i dont think they care, i dont know why but i think it may end up going this way :S


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

SiUK said:


> At the moment, there is talk of a law change in parliament and there is a public consultation going on at the moment.
> 
> Everyone MPs included agree that something has to change because the DDA as it stands does not work, what they are going to do is still under discussion and after the consultation period is up it is looking like there will be more studies into BSL.
> 
> The consultation and debate actually includes a possible repeal of section one, and that has just happened in other countries, Italy I believe is one of them. Not to say this will happen, or that any more breeds will get added, but at the moment, its looking very likely that the law is going to change in one way or another.


i think its the section one that gets to every bull breed owner, It sure as hell does to me, im scared walking my dog, and keep my head down, Im a responsible owner, the dog never comes of lead even though his recall is pretty dam good! (unless other dogs around hence why he stays on lead untill i feel safe to do so) hes got his jabs, being booked in to get nutured, and as soon as i can afford to being insured again. 

But its not right the fact i am scared to death who is walking past me, what they will say. Yet the people causing this will only move on to another breed if one was eliminated, not to mention the 100's of pups born illigally  Sucks ass.

Im all for the law, but the part of them being taken away and destroyed is the one reason i would be considerd illigal.


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

Nebbz said:


> i think its the section one that gets to every bull breed owner, It sure as hell does to me, im scared walking my dog, and keep my head down, Im a responsible owner, the dog never comes of lead even though his recall is pretty dam good! (unless other dogs around hence why he stays on lead untill i feel safe to do so) hes got his jabs, being booked in to get nutured, and as soon as i can afford to being insured again.
> 
> But its not right the fact i am scared to death who is walking past me, what they will say. Yet the people causing this will only move on to another breed if one was eliminated, not to mention the 100's of pups born illigally  Sucks ass.
> 
> Im all for the law, but the part of them being taken away and destroyed is the one reason i would be considerd illigal.


Ditto as I posted on the other thread I get so many bad looks by police I just dread the day I get stopped. Especially because he is human and dog aggressive (he was abused before I got him) I am worried that because they see the muzzle on him they either watch me or come close to me and he will lunge then they will just take him


----------



## cathspythons (Jun 29, 2008)

Signed: victory:


----------



## cathspythons (Jun 29, 2008)

ooppps wrong thread :blush:


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

robstaine said:


> Ditto as I posted on the other thread I get so many bad looks by police I just dread the day I get stopped. Especially because he is human and dog aggressive (he was abused before I got him) I am worried that because they see the muzzle on him they either watch me or come close to me and he will lunge then they will just take him


see i could be seen as using him as a status dog, as he regularly has his hoody on and out at cruises, but he has done since he was 11 weeks old, hes always been in my car, and gone to local cruises, every one knows him including the police

the police them selves sit with him on the floor for ages giving him cuddles, well used to, they seem to have to hold them selves back for obvious reasons, and some one else on here, who is a good friend of mine also takes her dog out its great socialization, and i think the hoody helps the the aww factor, as people walk up to give him cuddles haha. 

Given the circumstances of your dog, you are responsible enough to have a muzzle on him  Some owners dont! mines dog aggressive and ill be 1st to admit, its my fault because i dont like other dogs either :lol2: i cross roads if i see a yorki on a lead! rolos been attacked by a pug before and he got blamed for it. all he did was walk past! o_0 scared the hell out of me, the mutt came out of no where lmao! 

Problem is i have to get strong thick collars, and most have studs/brass studs on them loL! but nilon ones break to easy! :lol2: lukily i dont need a muzzle  x


----------



## eve2611 (Jul 28, 2009)

Nebbz said:


> see i could be seen as using him as a status dog, as he regularly has his hoody on and out at cruises, but he has done since he was 11 weeks old, hes always been in my car, and gone to local cruises, every one knows him including the police
> 
> the police them selves sit with him on the floor for ages giving him cuddles, well used to, they seem to have to hold them selves back for obvious reasons, and some one else on here, who is a good friend of mine also takes her dog out its great socialization, and i think the hoody helps the the aww factor, as people walk up to give him cuddles haha.


awww rolo and stella the WCC mascots, ill never forget when she jumped in the back of the police car after he was stroking her and just led there as if to say hi!!! he just laughed at it and then was talking to me for ages, we def have to get them hoodies with the logo on them!


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

Nebbz said:


> see i could be seen as using him as a status dog, as he regularly has his hoody on and out at cruises, but he has done since he was 11 weeks old, hes always been in my car, and gone to local cruises, every one knows him including the police
> 
> the police them selves sit with him on the floor for ages giving him cuddles, well used to, they seem to have to hold them selves back for obvious reasons, and some one else on here, who is a good friend of mine also takes her dog out its great socialization, and i think the hoody helps the the aww factor, as people walk up to give him cuddles haha.
> 
> ...


mine is a big boy and I get all the idiots who would own one saying 'is that a pit cross?' I havent got a clue if he is or not but seeing as I got him from a rescue centre I would say no he has not got pitbull in him. Some even come up to be and ask me if I want to breed him! can you believe. that


----------



## eve2611 (Jul 28, 2009)

ive had that about stella is she a pit? No she is a lab cross staffy, ive had people come up to me and ask im like jsut sod off


----------



## girlsnotgray (Dec 28, 2009)

robstaine said:


> . Some even come up to be and ask me if I want to breed him! can you believe. that


 
Yip some people are idiots, iv even had someone on here asking if i'd breed from one of mine! As if there arent enough staff/pit/bully mixes about today!


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

Never had any one ask me :gasp: I FEEL LEFT OUT! rolo must have a problem hahaha! 

have been told by people hes a pitbull....when i know for a fact hes not, but its nice for other people who havent a clue tell me what breed my dog is :lol2:


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

lol the fact is mine looks nothing like a pit cross well so the rescue say. I have pics of him on other threads.


----------



## girlsnotgray (Dec 28, 2009)

robstaine said:


> lol the fact is mine looks nothing like a pit cross well so the rescue say. I have pics of him on other threads.


 
He's a lovley dog, looks like he was in a right state when you got him, looks nothing like an APBT though.


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

:lol2: staffies look nothing like pitbulls wtf?


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Someone accused my friend of having a pit bull when we were out walking. She's got a pedigree boxer. :devil:


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

Rum_Kitty said:


> Someone accused my friend of having a pit bull when we were out walking. She's got a pedigree boxer. :devil:


Bahahahaha. I always used to get "woah look at the size of that bulldog" :yeahright:


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Sid.lola said:


> Bahahahaha. I always used to get "woah look at the size of that bulldog" :yeahright:


It would be funny if it wasn't so scary. Then if you try and tell them otherwise its "No, its a bulldog/pit bull!" Like you don't know what breed of dog you have. :lol2:


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

Rum_Kitty said:


> It would be funny if it wasn't so scary. Then if you try and tell them otherwise its "No, its a bulldog/pit bull!" Like you don't know what breed of dog you have. :lol2:


I did consider taking to carrying the pedigree's papers about with me, but there's no reasoning with stupidity.


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Sid.lola said:


> I did consider taking to carrying the pedigree's papers about with me, but there's no reasoning with stupidity.


Or a wet haddock to slap them with. :lol2:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

purpleskyes said:


> They want to add all bull breeds.


Why ?.Have they not learnt that this doesn't work.Take a breed just results in, Replace a breed, or just make a breed.So this just means that German shepherds,Dobermanns,Malamute'etc will just be used or a mix of these will be used to make a breed.Does this also mean the British bull dog coz though you don't see these on the frount pages of news papers they can still be used to start a new range of bull breeds again.British bull dog X patterdale terrier = bull terrier is just one example.They have to ban all molosser breeds to stop this and that is a lot of dog breeds and even then there are breeds that aren't molossers that can be used any way.They need to just forget about the dogs and judge each case as it come.And ban people from owning/walking for life people that breed or use any dogs for a aggressive life style.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Sid.lola said:


> I did consider taking to carrying the pedigree's papers about with me, but there's no reasoning with stupidity.


Even pure bred Staffordshire BTs with papers/pedigrees have been seized and PTS. 



Rum_Kitty said:


> Or a wet haddock to slap them with. :lol2:


:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

marthaMoo said:


> And if anything I would of thought they would of started with Staffies not AM Bulldogs.


I wouldn't say so.Staffordshire bull terrier is a breed registered with the uk Kennel club.American bull dog is not registered in the UK Kennel club.And it's the American bull dog bred with the staffordshire bull terrier giving the bigger frame staffordshire bull terrier look'a'likes.

I'm also aware that other molosser breeds being used also.But it's the American bull dog X Staffordshire bull terrier mainly being used for the DIY Amstaff's.


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

gazz said:


> I wouldn't say so.*Staffordshire bull terrier is a breed registered with the uk Kennel club*.American bull dog is not registered in the UK Kennel club.And it's the American bull dog bred with the staffordshire bull terrier giving the bigger frame staffordshire bull terrier look'a'likes.
> 
> I'm also aware that other molosser breeds being used also.But it's the American bull dog X Staffordshire bull terrier mainly being used for the DIY Amstaff's.


What difference does this make? Can they not ban a UK KC registered breed?


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

gazz said:


> I wouldn't say so.Staffordshire bull terrier is a breed registered with the uk Kennel club.American bull dog is not registered in the UK Kennel club.And it's the American bull dog bred with the staffordshire bull terrier giving the bigger frame staffordshire bull terrier look'a'likes.
> 
> I'm also aware that other molosser breeds being used also.But it's the American bull dog X Staffordshire bull terrier mainly being used for the DIY Amstaff's.



That is true. I remember when I saw my first one, I wasnt impressed and the first thing that came to mind was there unsuitability for this country.

Its lucky that all the ones that came into our care were big squishy monsters who just wanted cuddles and tummy tickles..lol

But yes there are allot more of them around now and they are being used to cross with other breeds to come up with newer, better dogs.

I always assume Staffies first because there are so many of them and they they are so watered down as a breed.
By that I am taking Staffie types into account due to the amount of people who think they own staffies but they don't, they are cross breeds. Which then leads me to the whole APBT and Type problem because allot of the time they are just Staffie crosses (which add to the problem)
Hence me feeling if anything is added it will be them.

I hope you get what I'm trying to say..lol


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

purpleskyes said:


> What difference does this make? Can they not ban a UK KC registered breed?


I'm just mean there less likely to get less of a fight banning a non Registered breed.
Than they are if they start with a breed that is a reconized Registered breed in the UK.
I'm not saying they can't ban a registered breed but owners of show dogs aren't going to just go here take my dog.


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

so im a bit confused here ive got a pedigree staff with papers, what are they saying im going to have to do. People keep asking me in the street is that one of those dogs theyre on about on the news and i havent got a clue what theyre on about. Any advice would be good thanks


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

they are asking you if your dog is a pit bull....


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

this thread has got me worried now as im picking up my staff pup on monday


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

lycanlord20 said:


> this thread has got me worried now as im picking up my staff pup on monday


please tell me you got the pup from a shelter?


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

robstaine said:


> please tell me you got the pup from a shelter?


no we are getting him from a forum member


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

so a breeder... great. like we need any more staffies being bred.


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

robstaine said:


> so a breeder... great. like we need any more staffies being bred.


Whats your issue.
and please dnt come back telling me how I should have gone to a shelter we wanted a young pup so we can train him from being young, instead of getting an older animal thats more likely to have issues.


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

why do people think that you can just get problem animals in shelters? there are puppies as young as 12 weeks some are even more there from some people handing in pregnant dogs that come in to shelters I can maybe understand a different breed that is not so common then yeah you go somewhere else but staffies are everywhere yes even babies.

Not trying to have a go just educating thats all.


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

Im aware of everything you said, but I feel more comfortable buying from someone I know, and I like that i know the entire history of the pup. Its not really your place to judge my choice. I did originally look at shelters but couldnt find any pups at the time. Surely it shouldnt matter where he comes from aslong as hes cared for.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

robstaine said:


> so a breeder... great. like we need any more staffies being bred.


Most in the shelters aren't pure Staffordshire bull terriers.lycanlord20 may what a dog with kc papers with breed history and maybe even show.You can't show a shelter dog.It's best to get a dog as a pup so you know how it's rased rather than get a already mature dog.If you get a pup from a shelter it may look Staffordshire bull terrier as a pup but may mature into a (DIY pit bull) ofcourse nothing wrong with that as a pet.But in the future they may more likly get there dog seized.Than they would if you was to get a standed size pure Staffordshire bull terrier.


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

I undestand where you are coming from but also you need to see the bigger picture, You may be a great owner but there are so many staffs out there that its irresponslible of who ever owns a staff to breed more. Do you see my point? Im not trying to be mean I am just trying to get you to see that there is no need to go to a breeder. But any who its done now least you tried a shelter I guess.


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

our pup is a cross but we fell in love with him. Mother is a staff, father is a staff X english bull


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

even worse....good luck anywho hope you are responsible enough to neuter depending where u live there is a shelte rwho neuteres bull breeds for free if you want the details let me know.


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

i do see where your coming from and thats why I looked to shelters first. But they didnt have any young enough. We have other animals and a baby on the way. So a young pup was important and our fella is just ready to leave mummy


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Ive had 3 staffies now first i got from the rescue and he was great also had his paperwork so know he was a pedigree, second got from a shelter told it was a pure staff turned out to be a cross with an english bull terrier lasted about 6 months with me as she was so nasty. Then went to the shelter when i decided to get another one, after looking at what looked like all crosses and some that looked like pitbulls to me i decided against it, so bought one off someone with papers, and hes a lovely dog. So i proberbly wouldnt get one from a shelter either after seeing what theyve got


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

so.. what happens to the dogs in the shelters then? they die right? because no one wants to get one after people go and breed them and mix and match them and through no falt of their own they get PTS because no one wants them. How sad is that  no matter what a dog looks like you can always find one that is right for you if you look hard enough. Going to a breeder is not helping solve the problem of hundreds of innocent dogs dying.


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

robstaine said:


> even worse....good luck anywho hope you are responsible enough to neuter depending where u live there is a shelte rwho neuteres bull breeds for free if you want the details let me know.


He will be getting neutred. No point keeping whole I have no intention of breeding dogs, il stick to reps lol


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

good good  well.. the neutering bit lol


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

robstaine said:


> so.. what happens to the dogs in the shelters then? they die right? because no one wants to get one after people go and breed them and mix and match them and through no falt of their own they get PTS because no one wants them. How sad is that  no matter what a dog looks like you can always find one that is right for you if you look hard enough. Going to a breeder is not helping solve the problem of hundreds of innocent dogs dying.



You hit the nail on the head they shouldnt be mixed and matched in the first place, My first staff was 11 when he died and had one lots of shows people always asking me to stud him, same with the one i got now been offered good money to stud him, but im not interested in breeding any of my dogs at all


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

i know lots of animals get pts and yea that sucks. But if you find a pup you like that is not in a shelter your more likely to get that than one of the same breed from a shelter. Because inside youv made your mind up


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

thats good to hear again there is a place that neuters bul breeds and bull breed x's for free if your interested let me know


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

robstaine said:


> thats good to hear again there is a place that neuters bul breeds and bull breed x's for free if your interested let me know


Where in the country is this place


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

lycanlord20 said:


> our pup is a cross but we fell in love with him. Mother is a staff, father is a staff X english bull


That's not a staffordshire bull terrier then:Na_Na_Na_Na:.A dog that's got just Staffordshire bull terrier and English bull terrier blood is know as a Old tyme bull terrier.The way a typical bull terrier type look in there true working days.


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

And there lies the problem (and why I think Staffies or Staffie types will be added to the list at some point) because so many people call there dogs Staffies, when there not, there x breeds. And very few people can tell the difference between Staffie types and APBT types (by that I do mean an APBT x) 

I'm semi guilty of it. One of mine is a Staffie x Cocker, the other, I dont know, people would call him a leggy Staff. But really he's not, they are both x breeds.


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

gazz said:


> That's not a staffordshire bull terrier then:Na_Na_Na_Na:.A dog that's got just Staffordshire bull terrier and English bull terrier blood is know as a Old tyme bull terrier.The way a typical bull terrier type look in there true working days.


well he wouldnt be a true old tyme tho would he as his dad is only half english bull.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

lycanlord20 said:


> well he wouldnt be a true old tyme tho would he as his dad is only half english bull.


It's would be 75%SBT/25%EBT but yes still a Old tyme bull terrier.If your dog was involed in the Old tyme bull terrier program yours would just be bred back to a pure English bull terrier so you don't loose the look in the offspring.I'm willing to bet when yours is mature you'll still see the English bull terrier influance in it.

Here's a Old tyme bull terrier 50%SBT/50%EBT.(Not mine).


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

well I havent met the dad yet so I dunno. I dnt think the owner is 100% on the dads past. But yea my pup is gorgeous and im happy and to me thats what matters really


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

lycanlord20 said:


> Where in the country is this place


 Its in kensal green in london.


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

robstaine said:


> why do people think that you can just get problem animals in shelters? there are puppies as young as 12 weeks some are even more there from some people handing in pregnant dogs that come in to shelters I can maybe understand a different breed that is not so common then yeah you go somewhere else but staffies are everywhere yes even babies.
> 
> Not trying to have a go just educating thats all.


you cant jump on ppl EVERYTIME someone buys a puppy just because its not from a rescue

i run a rescue and will probably get slated for this but if i was to buy a new dog to add to own personal dogs i wouldnt go down the rescue route and to be honest the thought of getting a rescue wouldnt ever occur to me. I like my dogs with full paperwork, health and family history, fair enough 9 times out of 10 my dogs come from abroad but i would still go to a good quality well known and respected breeder everytime im afraid


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

lycanlord20 said:


> well he wouldnt be a true old tyme tho would he as his dad is only half english bull.


is that half english bulldog or english bull terrier?


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

what I dont get though is especially you that runs a rescue and know that alot of the dogs that come in have NO health or behavioral problems and how many dogs get put down because no one wants them and there is nothing wrong the with dogs why go to a breeder? it just doesnt make sense.


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

temerist said:


> is that half english bulldog or english bull terrier?


sorry should have been more specific there shouldnt I it would be half english bulldog, I havnt seen the dad so I dont know but I dont think they are sure if he is or not.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

*Dog that attacked police cars must attend classes*

The Associated Press 
Friday, March 26, 2010; 8:32 AM 

CHATTANOOGA, Tenn. -- A pit bull mix in Tennessee has been sentenced to obedience training after his dogged attack on a local police car. 
Winston didn't bite anybody, but he mauled a Chattanooga police car in what might have been a confused attempt to take a bite out of crime. The persistent pooch managed to tear off a section of the front bumper and damage the tires. 
The Chattanooga Times Free Press reports that a judge ruled that Winston had been a very bad dog. He was sentenced to obedience and canine good citizen classes, and he'll have to wear a tag that says he is "potentially dangerous." 
Charges against his owner will be dismissed if the classes are completed successfully. 
Owner Nancy Emerling said Winston got out of a fenced-in area at a welding shop March 14. 



Dog that attacked police cars must at... - Google News


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

lycanlord20 said:


> sorry should have been more specific there shouldnt I it would be half english bulldog, I havnt seen the dad so I dont know but I dont think they are sure if he is or not.


In that case it's not a Old tyme bull terrier:lol2:as Old tyme bull terrier is just SBT X EBT.When refering to the UK bulldog people mainly say British bull dog.And when refering to UK bull terrier people mainly say English bull terrier.That's why i assumed you ment English bull terrier when you said English bull.


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

yeah I just wasnt thinking. You know when something is really obvious to yourself so you assume everyone knows what you mean lol I realised when you posted that pic that wires had been crossed


----------

